# Stars and Cars at the Audi Forum New York City



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

On the same day with personalities like driver Marco Werner, Audi Sport North America director Rod Bymaster, and others in town to support the ALMS “Global Relevance” press conference highlightin alternative fuels, Audi held their now traditional “Stars and Cars” event. However, instead of holding the event in the usual venue of a local Audi dealership, it took place at the Audi Forum on Park Avenue in midtown Manhattan this time around.
* Full Story *


----------



## heel_toe (Apr 27, 2007)

Any of you guys going to be a the Stars and Cars in Atlanta? It'll be the Petit 10 yr.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (heel_toe)*

I'm trying to fit it into the schedule. NYC is a 3hr drive for me, so easier. I'll do my best. It's certainly aan event not to miss.


----------



## heel_toe (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sweet! Hope to see you there.


----------

